# Character development



## Dankmemer (Jun 13, 2016)

Well i have been writing the a story and i need help with character development, i now it sounds rather selfish and i will agree it does, especially with somebody with a username like mines, but regardless i hope i can get help to get good image on how my character wants to look, i have a image but i cant get the colors right, i easily went through 5 different copies with different color schemes and if you o decide to help it is very much appreciated an thank you.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Lets see the image


----------



## Dankmemer (Jun 13, 2016)

if it dosnt work i am very sorry for wasting your time, i spent all night trying to get the link to work, my old computer likes to give me a extremely hard time when it comes to anything really again, sorry for wasting your time when you could have been doing something more productive, sorry for the low quality if it does work, i tried my best.. http://www.artistforum.com/art/20160613-092201[1]-45298-4778.jpg


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome.
As for the image; go to a hosting site, such as imgur, photobucket or tinypic and try uploading it there, then copy the image url (one right mouseclick away, really) and paste it here. That should do the trick.


----------



## Dankmemer (Jun 13, 2016)

thank you for the information, it is much appreciated but i finally managed to get it uploaded on here an i have the image url link, but i will still try what you said, and again thank you.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Glad it worked out!


----------

